# Big Walnut question



## Beef Ravioli (Jun 6, 2012)

I live north of Gahanna in close access to the Big Walnut Creek. A friend and I are thinking about kayaking down the creek down to the Scioto River. 

Not from the area and do not know the creek and if this is possible. Any direction and advice would be appreciated! 

Also, if anyone has done this and could give me an estimate of how far or how long we would be looking at, that would be great!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I am pretty sure the river is open all the way to the Scioto from Gahanna, with the last dam being up by Morse rd. 

The main issue with that plan would be the distance, unless you are planning on camping " kinda sketchy imo", with it being 25 ish miles just down to the confluence with the Scioto. Not to mention how far you would have to go to get to a take out once on the Scioto river.

After this week you might be able to make the trip in a few hours though!

As for getting an idea of distance, I always you google earth. Select the ruler, and then the path tab, and just follow the flow you are thinking about floating. ( I came up with 25 + , but thats a very rough and most likely short distance as I did it pretty fast.)


----------



## Beef Ravioli (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks! We were actually talking (perhaps dreaming) of floating a ways down the Scioto as well. Considering a 5 day trip. We wanted to get far enough down the Big Walnut to be outside of Cbus before we would camp.

Not familiar with either the BW or the Scioto.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well that's certainly ambitious.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> Well that's certainly ambitious.


Go big or go home Bubba! 

As for camping on the Nut, I cant really think of any good places to camp, and the few "beaches" that are there are private property further down. With that being said, I have only done from the airport down to Lockbourn (not at once). So I am missing a mile or so before the Scioto. 

But what Bubba might be getting at is maybe you should float stretches first just to get an idea of what you are getting into, rather than jumping into a 5 day trip.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So we figure one mile per hour if we're fishing. If all you're doing is paddling, maybe closer to 4-5 miles/hour.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> So we figure one mile per hour if we're fishing. *If all you're doing is paddling,* maybe closer to 4-5 miles/hour.


Why would one do that? Weirdos.


----------



## Beef Ravioli (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for your responses. Not sure we will get to do this but was looking to see if anyone has. Have not had any luck with google searches either.


----------

